# Convert top motor grommets



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey Guys,
One of my hydraulic cylinders blew in my 68 so I ordered two new cylinders, hose kit, bleed kit, and four new rubber mounting grommets (only requires 3). Got every thing in bleed and in place, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to get the grommets in place to mount the pump. Went through all four of the ones I originally bought and destroyed them all. Just got in a new set of five of them now and am ready to try again. The problem I'm having is that when installing, I can't get the little middle rubber ring to mount between the motor and the body. The whole plug goes through leaving mettle to beetle contact between he pump and the body mount. Make sense? Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

I looked at a spare original pump I have. It does not currently have the grommets installed but TYPICALLY isolation grommets are installed on the flange of the removable item. I can see this is how it used to be mounted this way by the lack of patina around the 3 mounting holes.

your post "between the motor and the body " I am interpreting body as the raised floor of the trunk.






Pump, Convertible Top, 1967-72 A-Body, 3 Hole Mount @ OPGI.com


Our motor and pump assembly is designed as a direct replacement. Your existing reservoir may be used with the new gaskets provided.




www.opgi.com





Hope this helps


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

integrity6987 said:


> I looked at a spare original pump I have. It does not currently have the grommets installed but TYPICALLY isolation grommets are installed on the flange of the removable item. I can see this is how it used to be mounted this way by the lack of patina around the 3 mounting holes.
> 
> your post "between the motor and the body " I am interpreting body as the raised floor of the trunk.
> 
> ...


Thanks Integrity,

Looking at the reviews on the OPGI link, I wasn't the only one who had problems. I did finally get them installed. I ground down an old standard screwdriver to a blunted end that would fit into the inside of the grommet. With that I was able to push the grommet through the pump bracket. After that I used several small standard screw drivers to push the bottom (pointy end) down into the sheet mettle flange that the pump mounts to. The single mount and the rear most mount only took a few minutes while inside the trunk. The mount towards the from to the car was more difficult to reach, even with the back seats out. Everything is back together and the top is back to going up and down again.

Love this Forum!


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

excellent! keep that tool = works great for all kinds of push-in fasters. 
If you can/or know someone/weld a washer on the shaft to push on the head of the grommet/fastener.


----------

